# 90K Mile service @ dealer quote $850



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Dealer quoted $850 for the 90k mile service.....That is expensive!!!

How can I do my on inspection and service?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When they give you the price, ask exactly what they are going to do for this service. If it doesn't sound like $850 worth of work, figure out what you can do yourself and call back for a price on the specific items you cannot do yourself. $850 does sound quite high but without knowing what they are doing, I don't think you can really say for sure.


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

The service includes:
Spark plugs
oil change
tire rotation
Check all systems, mostly visual inspection suspension and fluids.
he mentioned serpentine belt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Call another dealer and ask their price for the specific services. Don't tell them it is a 90,000 mile service.

Alternately, find an independent shop and have them do the service.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

for a V8 - The "multi-rib belt" ($68.99) was replaced together with the timing belt, at the 80,000 mile service, even though the manual merely states:

V-belt, check condition and tension, adjust if necessary
Ribbed belt, check condition​
Sparkplugs on V8 are replaced at 60, 120, 180 thousand miles, etc.

I wasn't charged for a V-belt, now I am wondering.... *does the car have one*?

The 90,000 mile service is essentially and oil/oilfilter change, tire rotation, plus 7 inspections listed on the manual that I have reason to believe some dealers don't do. Anyway, the 90,000 mile service is identical to the 10, 30, 50, 70-thousand mile services.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Itzman is basically right. The big service for the VR6 (which I think Treggone has) is at 80,000 miles. Check on Club Touareg (or in your owner's manual) for what is supposed to be done at which service interval. The maintenance info is here: http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f73/maintenance-service-circulars-16256.html


----------



## Treggone (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You for the information, I will look at another dealer.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

Treggone said:


> Thank You for the information, I will look at another dealer.


or if you are in illinois come have a chat with me. Just sayin ;-)


----------

